# Proposed Trade: Spare Parts for Okafor



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Here's an idea of a trade:

*Celtics trade*:
Jermaine O'Neal
Chris Wilcox
Keyon Dooling
Marquis Daniels

*Hornets trade*:
Emeka Okafor

The Celtics get help up in the front court while the Hornets get to dump some salary. (All of the Celtics players are in the last year of their deal.) The major downside for the Celtics is that they would be taking on Okafor's salary for another 2 years, and they will be in rebuilding more next year. The upside is that they can make one last run with the big three, and based on how they have been playing lately it might be worth the cost.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Okafor's not good enough to make this squad relevant in any way again, and his contract hinders and rebuild they may go through. If the Hornets throw in one of their lottery picks this year I'd think about it, but if it's just a four-for-one trade I'll definitely pass.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There is no "one last run" unless by "one last run" you mean "win one game in the playoffs". If the league wants to offload Okafor's salary on someone they're going to have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:2ti:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Make them give up MIN's first and you have a deal.

Good lord man, we can't just eat $28 million with no compensation!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

But Okafor's teh ossum! Ask any N'awlins fan and they'll tell you.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

The trade still works if you substitute Kaman, although Boston would have to thrown in some picks to make it worth while.

The point isn't that Okafor or Kaman are that good, but Boston has won 8 out of their last 10 without a true center. While old, Boston isn't as bad as you guys are making them out to be.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Attila said:


> While old, Boston isn't as bad as you guys are making them out to be.


EXACTLY! Glad someone else recognizes and sees this as well.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Attila said:


> While old, Boston isn't as bad as you guys are making them out to be.


But they still wouldn't be good enough to beat Miami or Chicago, and some of the other middling teams in the East playoffs would be a real challenge for them. Taking on a big financial liability to get a lottery pick is worth looking at, but not if the payout is to be more competitive in the first round. If you can land Deron for Rondo(you can't) then I suppose you might look at slotting Okafor at center, but not with the team as constructed.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't want to give up assets just for the chance to get slaughtered by Miami or Chicago in the 2nd round. Offer to take Okafor's contract off the Hornets' hands, but make up them cough up Minnesota's pick for the trouble.

Obviously the ship has sailed on this for now but we could still do it on draft day.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Attila said:


> The trade still works if you substitute Kaman, although Boston would have to thrown in some picks to make it worth while.
> 
> The point isn't that Okafor or Kaman are that good, but Boston has won 8 out of their last 10 without a true center. While old, Boston isn't as bad as you guys are making them out to be.


Garnett has been much better as the primary paint defender role. Making them defensively worse by giving up value for Kaman would make zero sense. And unless New Orleans is paying Boston it makes no sense to take Okafor off the NBA's hands.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Somebody's got to come off the bench ...


----------



## ballzop (Jul 1, 2021)

Taking on a big financial liability to get a lottery pick is worth looking at, but not if the payout is to be more competitive in the first round.  tomzpot mdro.fun/mobdro/


----------

